# Residence CHL vs Non-Residence CHL



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you have a concealed handgun license from the state where you reside or do you have one from another state (non-residence CHL)? If so, why?

For example some people in Texas have a CHL from Utah because Utah's CHL is cheaper.

:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

My home State (NC).

There is no advantage for me to get a non-resident from another State. My NC permit is good in 32 States, which includes all the ones I have any reason to visit. 

Some States, like Colorado (which is one I visit), only recognize your resident State permit.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I have one for NC and one for FL. Having the FL is redundant becuase of reciprocity, but when we move back it will be easier to just just change my address on a current permit than starting the whole process over.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Living in the "Great Northeast" (did you get the sarcasm?) and traveling for my job between 3-4 states often in the same day, I have. NY, a NH non res, and CT and MA non res in the works. 
Hence I will cover the states i live and work, and a few i visit (ME is also pending). Te big one for me, as many states don't recognize NY is either UTah or FL. 
I will probably get FL as it is easier to get, but am looking at becoming a Utah Non-res course instructor.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Same as everyone else. I have an Ohio resident and a PA non resident as this increases the reciprocity carrying in other States. To get the PA non resident you have to present a resident license from another State.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Some States, like Colorado (which is one I visit), only recognize your resident State permit.


The full list, at least according to HandGunLaw is : Colorado, Michigan, South Carolina, New Hampshire, Florida, and Maine that only honor permits from residents of the issuing states.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I have my CT res permit, a UT permit, and my MA non res is in the works.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

In NC the Sherriff still has an opinion on the matter. For example, in Onslow county where Marine Corps Base Camp Lejeune is located the sherriff makes it almost impossible for military members to obtain a CC permit. The solution is to obtain one from a state that has reciprocity with NC.


----------

